# Excel: Maßstab "frei" skalieren



## HPB (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte in Excel ein Diagramm erstellen, das zum Teil sehr kleine, zum Teil aber auch sehr große Werte darstellt. Daher möchte ich den Maßstab ab einer gewissen Höhe "grober" wählen.
Beispiel y-Achse: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10|100,200,300.
Irgendwie muss dann die Maßstabsänderung noch im Diagramm deutlich gemacht werde, bspw horizontaler Balken, andere Farbe oberhalb der Änderung,...

(Das letzte mal habe ich so etwas bei einem Diagramm über die Niederschlagsverteilung in einem Land mit Regenzeit gesehen: Dürreperiode kleine Werte, aber auch die ganz großen in der Regenzeit passen drauf).

In Excel habe ich nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, den Maßstab logarithmisch zu wählen. Kann ich auch die Skalierung ab einem bestimmten Punkt ändern?

Wer hat eine Idee?
Danke,
PETER


----------

